# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  Du lịch Phú Quốc nên ở đâu

## xonghoibilico

Du lịch Phú Quốc nên ở đâu? Kinh nghiệm đặt phòng khách sạn, resort Phú Quốc tốt nhất
Lưu trú là một yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng trong chuyến du lịch. Có rất nhiều tiêu chí để bạn đưa ra quyết định cho địa điểm lưu trú. Dưới đây là một số lưu ý quan trọng bạn nên tìm hiểu trước để đặt phòng khách sạn/resort/homestay tại Phú Quốc phù hợp.


3.1. Về loại hình lưu trú
Là điểm đến du lịch hút khách nên Phú Quốc có rất nhiều lựa chọn dành cho bạn. Tuy nhiên, bạn cần dựa trên sở thích, tài chính, số lượng người, mục đích của chuyến đi để đưa ra lựa chọn hợp lý.

Nếu tài chính không quá xông xênh, bạn có thể lựa chọn nghỉ chân tại homestay hoặc dorm (dạng phòng ở tập thể). Tuy nhiên lựa chọn này cũng có không ít hạn chế: dùng toilet & nhà tắm chung, không nhiều không gian riêng tư, tiện ích hạn chế, ít an toàn Đổi lại, nếu bạn ưa thích sự riêng tư, tiện nghi, thoải mái thì đừng ngần ngại lựa chọn ở khách sạn, resort.

----------

